# Very Interesting Pocket Watch



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys

A friend of mine without an internet connection has asked me to find out about a pocket watch that he has temporary custody of. There are several factors that make this watch interesting

1. Manufacturer - Waltham, serial number 3080985 which I believe makes this a model 1877, the year of manufacture appears to be 1886.

2. Case - Hallmarked for Birmingam (UK) with the date letter O (1888).

3. Engraved with the following - Training Ship "Exmouth" Presented to Edward Hooper by Henry Halsey Esq for Special good conduct and ability 24th September 1889.

4. It has a silver watch chain attached, attached to this chain is a coin, around the perimeter of which it says "United States of America Columbian Half Dollar 1893 Worlds Columbian Exposition Chicago.

I'll try and find out what I can over the next few days, and hopefully get a piccy or 2 at some time this week, but in the meantime if anyone can shed some further light on the watch, and suggest a ballpark valuation, I (he) would be grateful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just found out that the Coin is worth bugger all (10 dollars if you're very lucky).


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Waltham serial number 3080985:

Model 1877 (newer one!), grade "Home", unadjusted, 18.size, fullplated, 7 jewels, Hunter-movement (or sidewinder)

Stem-wind, has a "quick train", made for the english market.

Manufactured 1887.

Andreas


----------

